# Are you a University Student? Have your say.



## UserInvolvement (Apr 6, 2009)

*Are you a University Student? Do you have Diabetes?
Tell us about your Diabetes Care and receive a ?20 HMV Voucher*

We are looking for university students in England aged between 18 ? 50 years with Type 1 or Type 2 Diabetes to take part in a focus group to talk about their experiences of diabetes care. 

Information collected from the focus group will help to:
? improve diabetes care for all students 
? shape press and campaigning activities that may arise
? ensure universities have policies in place to support good   management of diabetes.

The focus group will meet on 16 or 23 April 2009 in Warrington. 
The meeting will last no longer than 90 minutes. 
Travel expenses will be reimbursed.

If you are interested in taking part in this focus group, or would like any further information, please contact Mandy Draper on *020 7424 1008* or email: *user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk*


----------

